# Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..​*Kommentar 

Quelle:
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgebiet/ruhrgebiet/anzeige-weil-kinder-angelten-53253602.bild.html

Normalerweise ist BILD durchaus bekannt dafür, die Hand am Puls der Leserschaft zu haben. 
Und "glänzte", wie viele andere Medien auch, mit oft unreflektiert-einseitigen Artikeln, gerade wenns um Tierschutz geht. 

Da scheint sich etwas zu ändern. 

BILD berichtet nun über ein Ferienangebot für Kinder, mit dem sich nun die Staatsanwaltschaft beschäftigen muss:


> _*Sommerferienangebot für Kinder in Herdecke: Schnupper-Angeln, organisiert vom örtlichen Sportfischerei-Verein. Gut 40 Schüler (8-14 Jahre alt) nahmen in diesem Sommer daran teil. Nie störte sich jemand daran. Doch jetzt muss sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hagen mit dem Ferienprogramm beschäftigen.*
> Die Tierrechtsorganisation „PETA“ hat Anzeige gegen die erwachsenen Anbieter des Angel-Kurses erstattet – wegen Verstoßes gegen das Fischereigesetz und Tierquälerei._



Im Gegensatz zu vielen als "seriöser" angesehen Medien haben die Kollegen der BILD hier immerhin PETA nicht als Tierschutz-, sondern gleich als Tierrechtsorganisation richtig beschrieben.

Aus dem ganzen Artikel geht das Unverständnis der Kollegen von BILD über das Handeln von PETA gegen Kinder und Angler hervor. 

Man kann nur hoffen, dass dies keine Eintagsfliege in der Berichterstattung von BILD sein wird, sondern einen klaren Kurs PRO Menschen und Kinder und CONTRA Tierrechtler und Spendensammler bedeuten wird.

*Ich befürchte/prophezeie:*
Die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei werden wohl wiederum ihre "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" eh für ausreichend halten und sich kaum genötigt sehen, einen solchen, von BILD auf den Elfmeterpunkt gelegten Ball, auch zu einem Tor zu verwandeln. 
PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf

Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion

Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Bild sprach zuerst mit dem Toten. Die hetzen doch seit eh und je (wechselweise) gegen jeden. Von daher sehe ich die Springer-Medien eh nicht als Paradebeispiel an, wenn es um objektive Berichterstattung geht. Auch wenn es sich im Artikel um unsere "geliebten" Anglerfeinde handelt.


----------



## Deep Down (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Interessant ist aber die Richtung in die "gehetzt" wird!


----------



## exstralsunder (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Na gut...ab und zu kommt auch in diesem Beitrag das Wort Tierschützer über die Lippen.
Ist aber egal.

Leider aber haben die Petaner Recht. In NRW ist es Kindern unter 10 Jahren verboten, den Fisch selbst vom Haken zu lösen. In Sachsen übrigens bis 9 Jahre.
Für Kinder in MekPom gibt es meines Wissens dazu gar keine Regelung was das Abhaken betrifft.

Zumindest haben die Ausführenden des Schnupperangelns -so man denn kleinlich ist- gegen das Fischereigesetz von NRW verstoßen. Daraus kann man natürlich- wenn man kleinlich ist- auch Tierquälerei konstruieren.

Kinder in NRW benötigen ab dem Alter von 10 Jahren einen Fischereischein. 
Es gibt zwar  in NRW die Möglichkeit, dass ü 10 jährige Kinder ohne Fischereischein am Schnupperangeln teilnehmen können.
Allerdings sind "Tierschutzrelevante Vorgänge" vom Fischereischeininhaber durchzuführen...

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen: ich mag Peta und Konsorten auch nicht. Weniger als gar nicht. Aber Gesetz ist Gesetz. Da gibt es kein vielleicht oder jein. Ich wünsche dem Verein viel Kraft und Glück um die Klage durchzustehen.
Ich bin gespannt was da raus kommt.

Abgesehen davon sind wir wieder bei dem Problem: 16 Bundesländer ....16 Fischereigesetze.


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Na gut...ab und zu kommt auch in diesem Beitrag das Wort Tierschützer über die Lippen.
> Ist aber egal.
> 
> Leider aber haben die Petaner Recht. In NRW ist es Kindern unter 10 Jahren verboten, den Fisch selbst vom Haken zu lösen. In Sachsen übrigens bis 9 Jahre.
> ...



Wie Alt war denn das Kind welches angeblich den Haken selber entfernen wollte?

Petaner haben Recht? Sicher?
Dann wirst Du das Alter des Kindes sicher angeben können.


----------



## exstralsunder (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie alt war denn das Kind?



Ist leider irrelevant.

-unter 10 braucht es keinen Schein . Der Erwachsene Fischereinscheininhaber muss aber dabei sein und den Fisch lösen.
-ü 10 braucht es einen Schein- da stellt sich die Frage des Lösens nicht
- Schnupperangeln ohne Fischereischein mit u/ü10 Kindern geht...aber nur mit Fischereischein Inhabern. Allerdings müssen die die "Tierschutzrelevanten Vorgänge" durchführen. Welche das sind sind...darüber kann man Mutmaßen

https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/jugend_aktuelles.php
https://fischen-bonn.jimdo.com/angeln-für-kinder-in-nrw/


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ist leider irrelevant.
> 
> -unter 10 braucht es keinen Schein . Der Erwachsene Fischereinscheininhaber muss aber dabei sein und den Fisch lösen.
> -ü 10 braucht es einen Schein- da stellt sich die Frage des Lösens nicht
> ...



Dies ist Relevant wenn man in dem Fall Du  behauptet das Peta Recht hat.

ich kann kein Alter im Bericht erlesen, auch nicht ob die Jungen und Mädchen evtl. doch einen Jugendfischereischein hatten.
Denn wenn dieser vorhanden gewesen wäre, wäre alles Rechtens.

Dieses "Schnupper" Angeln war ein Ferienangeln, eine Ferienaktion.
Nicht allein für Angler- Neulinge.

Desweiteren ist man nicht verpflichtet jedem Kind einen Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein bei Seite zu stellen.


----------



## exstralsunder (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies ist Relevant wenn man in dem Fall Du  behauptet das Peta Recht hat.
> 
> ich kann kein Alter im Bericht erlesen, auch nicht ob die Jungen und Mädchen evtl. doch einen Jugendfischereischein hatten.
> Denn wenn dieser vorhanden gewesen wäre, wäre alles Rechtens.



Das Alter steht in der Überschrift: 8-14
naja...wenn die einen Fischereischein haben, brauchen die nicht Schnupperangeln. 
So blöd sind die bei Peta nun auch wieder nicht.
Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass die Anzeige im Sande verläuft. 
Da die Petaner selber nicht vor Ort waren und die Geschichte wohl auch nur vom Hörensagen kennen, wird sich so recht kein Schuldiger ausmachen können. 
Einzig allein die Aussage eines Mädchens:_* ich bekomme den Fisch nicht vom Haken*_ dürfte ein wenig dünn für eine Anklage sein.  
Es wird sich ja wohl irgendwo bei Hagen ein Mädchen mit Fischereischein finden...


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Dies ist die Basis für die Anzeige:

https://www.wp.de/staedte/herdecke-...chnupperangeln-ich-hab-einen-id211438821.html

Zitat:"Heißt es doch oft: „Ich brauche Hilfe.“ Oder: „Ich hänge fest.“  Ebenfalls zu hören: „Meine Made ist weg.“ Oder auch: „Ich bekomme den  Fisch nicht vom Haken.“ Die Erwachsenen reagieren gelassen und helfen  jedem geduldig."

Lächerlich oder? Peta hat Recht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Es ist gut, wenn BILD diese gesetzliche Regelung für lächerlich hält. 

Kinder sollen angeln dürfen, sobald sie eine Rute halten können.
Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Nicht umsonst stehen viele Verbände der organisierten Sport und Angelfischerei mit PETA auf einer Stufe bzw. nicht weit weg, weil die ja auch immer meinen, Angeln wär so kompliziert und gefährlich und nur unter Aufsicht...... 

2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland 


Kinder WOLLEN lernen und kommen und fragen - immer besser, als denen ungefragt was aufdrücken zu wollen, weil man meint, es besser zu wissen und bescheuerte Gesetzgebungen  zu akzeptieren oder zu verteidigen, weil man mit Prüfungen und Kursen Kohle macht.....

Kein Wunder dann, wen PETA solche Vorlagen nutzt....


----------



## exstralsunder (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Natürlich ist diese Regelung lächerlich.
Leider aber (Fischerei) Gesetz.

Ich bin auch der Meinung: Kinder sollten so früh wie möglich an die Natur herangeführt werden. 
Egal ob das nun wandern, jagen oder angeln ist.
Die Fischereigesetze gehören überarbeitet und angeglichen.
Grundlegende Dinge beim Angeln müssen vereinheitlicht werden. 
Lediglich Schonzeiten, Entnahmemengen  und Mindestmaße sollten verschieden sein.
Es kann nicht sein , dass ein 8 Jähriger Steppke im Jasmunder Bodden die Fische fängt, tötet und versorgt.....und dann beim Besuch seines Onkels das in Hagen nicht mehr machen darf.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die 16 Minister  an einen Tisch zu bewegen und einheitliche Regelungen treffen. 
Wenn ich von Hamburg nach München fahre, gelten ja auch die gleichen Gesetze auf der Strasse.


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Ich verstehe dennoch nicht weshalb Du behauptest das Peta Recht hat.
Aus beiden Berichten erschliesst sich mir diese Deine Tatsache nicht.
Allein aus dem Begriff Schnupperangeln und des Geschreibsel eines Redakteurs kann man doch nicht diese Aussage tätigen.

Die Anzeige ist ein Witz, reinste Schikane. 
Ungesehen in den Müll gehört die Anzeige.


----------



## Matrix85 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

World Pairs ging letzte Woche zuende, mit super deutscher Beteiligung, es interessiert hier im Forum niemand. 

Zamataro Cup wurde abgesagt 2 Tage vor Beginn, weil die Behörden einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat , 
Matrix Masters wurde aus selben Gründe  abgesagt und hier im Forum null Interesse.

Traurig


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Offtopic:


Matrix85 schrieb:


> World Pairs ging letzte Woche zuende, mit super deutscher Beteiligung, es interessiert hier im Forum niemand.
> 
> Zamataro Cup wurde abgesagt 2 Tage vor Beginn, weil die Behörden einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat ,
> Matrix Masters wurde aus selben Gründe  abgesagt und hier im Forum null Interesse.
> ...



Wenn dazu keine Meldungen der Verbände als PM oder von Wettanglern, die da teilnehmen, an uns kommen, kann so eine World Pairs Veranstaltung nicht so wichtig sein.
Stichwort Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Zu den Absagen am Main:
Ich bin da mit Julian und anderen direkt in Verbindung.

An dem Thema sind wir schon seit Jahren dran.
Und wir haben vorhergesagt, dass es genauso kommen muss mit den Verboten, weil die Verbände (insbesondere DAFV und DSAV) versagt haben.

Darüberhinaus werde ich das aus Respekt und Rücksicht gegenüber dem Verein nicht weiter thematisieren, ohne dazu autorisiert zu sein vom Verein.

Denn die haben damit schon genug Schwierigkeiten haben, von Wertungsanglern ausgenutzt worden zu sein und jetzt im Regen stehen gelassen werden - und mit fragwürdigsten Äußerungen aus dem Wettanglerkreisen (speziell auf FB) teilweise noch verunglimpft..

Wir werden das aber nicht unterdrücken bei uns.
Du kannst dazu gerne ein Thema aufmachen - aber nicht das hier zerschiessen, wo es um komplett anderes geht.

Ansage, keine Bitte.

Danke.

Offtopic aus.


----------



## Matrix85 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Wie immer, alles unter den Teppich kehren! Es ist doch trotzdem schade das hier im Forum keine Diskussion stattfindet. 

Thomas, du weiß sehr gut was das World Pair für ein Stellenwert im Wettkampffischen hat.


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wie immer, alles unter den Teppich kehren! Es ist doch trotzdem schade das hier im Forum keine Diskussion stattfindet.
> 
> Thomas, du weiß sehr gut was das World Pair für ein Stellenwert im Wettkampffischen hat.



Dann mach hinne und erstelle einen Beitrag dazu.
(Statt zu Jammern)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Mach ein Thema auf dazu - und letzte Warnung:
NICHT HIER IM THEMA weiter als Offtopic!


----------



## exstralsunder (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dennoch nicht weshalb Du behauptest das Peta Recht hat.



Fakt ist erst mal: ich kann in Deutschland alles und jeden Anzeigen.
Ob ich Recht habe oder nicht, spielt erst mal keine  Rolle.
Wie krank Peta und Konsorten sind, wissen wir.
Die Frage ist: wie sieht das der Richter?
Peta konstruiert aus Geschriebenen und ein paar Bildern Fakten-die erst mal so nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind.
Diese sind erst mal in diesem Fall plausibel.
Ob die wahr sind, im Zusammenhang stehen  oder was weiß ich-interessiert die erst mal nicht.
Peta hat prall gefüllte Kriegskassen.
Es gibt genug Lemminge die den so genannten Tierschützern /rechtlern hinterherlaufen. Die zeigen ein trauriges Bild von einem noch traurigeren Hund oder einem Robbenbaby mit Kulleraugen...und schon läuft die Geldmaschine an.
Denen geht es gar nicht im die Grundel die da vom Haken soll oder auch nicht.
Denen geht es darum, den Angler wo es nur geht, zu diffamieren und das Angeln per se als Tiermord abzustempeln.
Die Macher dieses schönen Ferienangelns werden sich in Zukunft überlegen, ob und was sie dazu schreiben. Oder vielleicht wegen der zu befürchtenden Klagen - gleich das Schnupperangeln einzustellen. Das und nur das ist Seitens Peta gewollt!

Mann kann es natürlich auch wie Frau Happach Kasan machen und die Peta Leute ignorieren.
Hat ja bisher immer ganz gut geklappt|uhoh:#d


----------



## Graf Cartman (22. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*

Hier gibt es noch mehr futter zum Thema, 

https://www.waz.de/staedte/herdecke...schutz-geht-auch-ohne-gewalt-id212000839.html

Ich pack mich an die Birne |bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Natürlich ist diese Regelung lächerlich.
> Leider aber (Fischerei) Gesetz.


Es ist eine der üblichen Massenanzeigen von P€ta, die sichten die Medien, zeigen alles an was geht.
Es wird sowieso von der STA niedergeschlagen, aber ein wirkliches Verfahren ist ja nicht das Ziel der Fanatiker; dies wäre allenfalls ein unerwarteter Mehrwert für diese.

Dass das TierSchG einer Auslegung in jedem einzelnen Fall Bedarf, macht solche Anzeigen natürlich leicht,
wenn bescheuerte Landesfischereigesetze das noch weiter ermöglichen, ist man natürlich dankbar.

Der eigentliche Skandal:
Dieses Landesfischereigesetz könnte man gerade jetzt angehen. Die neue Landesregierung hat die Tür dafür extrem weit auf gemacht,
aber die NRW-Verbände wollen nicht.
Während Jäger, Landwirte,... freudig nach üblen rot-grünen Jahren die Türklinken der Ministerien putzen,
beschäftigen sich die NRW-Verbände mit einer möglichen Fusion und lassen jede Chance für die Angler im Land verstreichen; sie machen also ihren Job nicht, für den sie gewählt wurden und bezahlt werden; eine Schande!

Ich kämpfe viel aktiv gegen P€ta. 
Manchmal stelle ich mir vor, wie es wäre, "auf der anderen Seite zu stehen". 
Angler sind mit ihrer miesen Organisation, ihrem mangelnden Zusammenhalt,... solche Opfer, 
es wäre ein Schlachtfest, wenn man mit etwas mehr Hirn als Fanatismus auf Seiten P€tas agieren würde.


----------

